# finding my horses sire & dam



## quarterhorses132 (Sep 21, 2016)

i got my gelding a few months ago and he is not registered and i sent his hair samples in and he is a warmblood, is there anyway i can find out his sire and dam so i can register him? thanks


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

quarterhorses132 said:


> i got my gelding a few months ago and he is not registered and i sent his hair samples in and he is a warmblood, is there anyway i can find out his sire and dam so i can register him? thanks



Unfortunately you would have to have a good idea of who his sire and dam are. Registering a horse is no easy process.

I am just finishing this process with KWPN. My gelding is 5. Here is how the process has gone.

1) Contacted KWPN-NA (Office people are VERY helpful)
2) Paid $85 annual membership (must be a member to register)
3) They had a copy of the Stallion Certificate (otherwise I would have had to send this in) I had to send in a copy of Dams papers.
4) My horses Dam died a few weeks after foaling. She was DNA typed in Ireland w/ Weatherbys. I had to contact sport horse ireland, to contact weatherbys, to send her DNA typing to KWPN-NAs lab. (without the dams DNA, i would not have been able to register my horse)
5) I have to send in my bill of sale from purchase, my horses DNA, photos, and completed paperwork. They have to DNA match my horse to his supposed sire and dam
6) I have to pay $500 registration fee.
7) (This is where I am currently stuck) I have to name him starting with G. His current name starts with a B. (I will then have to change his USEF lifetime membership name (I think this is like a $150 dollar fee))

This has not been the easiest of tasks. It will be worth it if I were to ever have to sell him though.


----------

